#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Koh rong island cambodia best island ? can you comapre with Thai islands ?

## stickmansucks

Hello,

Anybody has been to Koh rong island lately ?

Can you help me compare with Thai islands as Koh phanghan ?

Is it the nicest island in Cambodia ?

Thank you.

----------


## justme2017

> Hello,
> 
> Anybody has been to Koh rong island lately ?
> 
> Can you help me compare with Thai islands as Koh phanghan ?
> 
> Is it the nicest island in Cambodia ?
> 
> Thank you.


It is a beautiful island for sure. Most of the accommodation was a bit dumpy in my opinion. Why does this matter? Well, because the sand flies are terrible there so a bungalow with big holes in it is torture. You will get eaten alive. The water has that stuff in it that glows at night, I forget what it is called but it is pretty cool. 

I haven't been to Koh Phanghan so can't compare it. I would say it is a nice island as far as Cambodia goes but an average island if compared to Thailand.

Younger backpacker crowd centered in one beach. Three days was enough for me but if you like to sit on a beach and smoke weed all day it might be for you. 

I found that Otres offered much of what Koh Rong offered but more convenient. The water on Koh Rong is a little cooler and more refreshing

I would visit Koh Rong if I am in the area for sure but wouldn't go a long way to go to that area in the first place. If that makes sense.

----------


## stickmansucks

Thank you. Otres is the best beach near Sihanoukville ? Also good to smoke weed all day ? :-)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The water has that stuff in it that glows at night, I forget what it is called but it is pretty cool.


Caesium-137.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Ko rong is a dump, cannot compare with any Thai island, even the worst !

----------


## crocman

^ you are full of shit. I've just returned from Koh Rong and tha beaches beat any I've seen in Thailand. The only place I've seen that would compare for beaches would be Koh Lipe.

----------


## redhaze

Ko Lipe of present day, or Ko Lipe of 15 years ago? 

Because present day....not so good. Actually pretty sad to see that coral reef completely dead in such a short time span. Never seen any coral so beautiful in my life that first visit. 10 years later....all crumbled, destroyed, and dying. 

They replaced it with Germans, mostly.

----------


## katie23

@crocman - post pix of your cambo trip, pretty please?  :Smile: 

Based on what I've seen of Koh Lipe in SP's thread, it reminds me of Boracay.

----------


## redhaze

^Its not worth a visit anymore. 15 years ago though...paradise.

Never seen a place go downhill so fast. Tourism run totally amok...the cost of the place now is just insane in addition to the island being totally trashed.

----------


## crocman

> @crocman - post pix of your cambo trip, pretty please? 
> 
> Based on what I've seen of Koh Lipe in SP's thread, it reminds me of Boracay.


Just got back on Monday Katie so once I get my pics up on photobucket I'll put a thread together. 

How did Taiwan go?

----------


## Scottish Gary

Koh Lipe has been destroyed by mass tourism. Like Phi Phi is has rubbish everywhere and the place stinks of sewage.
Snooky is a shit hole as well but you can get away with openly smoking weed.You wont in Thailand.

----------


## redhaze

> Snooky


Wats that?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> Snooky
> 
> 
> Wats that?


 Sihanouk Province

----------


## katie23

@crocman - Taiwan was great, very scenic. Cities, countryside, mountains, beaches, all good. I've started putting up pics in the China travel subforum, haven't uploaded all pics. Our meet up in PP didn't happen, due to my change of plans. Maybe I'll still get to drink a San Mig lite with you, in future. Lol. Cheers & I look forward to your photos!  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

> Koh Lipe has been destroyed by mass tourism. Like Phi Phi is has rubbish everywhere and the place stinks of sewage.
> Snooky is a shit hole as well but you can get away with openly smoking weed.You wont in Thailand.


Got to agree Gary, Sookyville is an absolute tip. We stayed up the road at Otres2 which was terrific. Stayed at a nice resort and even the backpacker joints seemed fairly well looked after.

Pissed myself laughing at all the gap year eurotrash wading out in the water to smoke a skinny spliff where they wouldn't be seen. Lol

At least in Koh Lipe they have a clean up campaign and policy in place. They even include the tourists. Every Monday they have a big clean up and the volunteers get a free t-shirt and lunch. At least they are being pro-active to some extent.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Someone who likes Koh Lipe now really know nothing about islands and beaches...

----------


## blockhead

Koh Rong and other islands are mostly shit. At the upper end of the Gulf the rubbish gets washed up on the beaches, it never gets flushed away. Visibility is generally poor and fish and corals sparse.
Read Tripadvisor on various islands and beaches and it is expensive, with rats and flies and midges. Occateul is awful with lots of sewerage, Otres is pretty nice. My so thought it was like being on an island. many cheap bungalows and several really nice expensive hotels. But the Chinese are coming in numbers howvere they are probably better than the euro trash that infest Cambodia.
I have been to Bali several times lately and Kuta, Legian and Sanur were shit I thought. Ugly beaches polluted with sewerage and australian housos. I thought that part of Bali was like an expensive Sihanoukville.
But one can smoke dope in cambodia.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Koh Rong and other islands are mostly shit. At the upper end of the Gulf the rubbish gets washed up on the beaches, it never gets flushed away. Visibility is generally poor and fish and corals sparse.
> Read Tripadvisor on various islands and beaches and it is expensive, with rats and flies and midges. Occateul is awful with lots of sewerage, Otres is pretty nice. My so thought it was like being on an island. many cheap bungalows and several really nice expensive hotels. But the Chinese are coming in numbers howvere they are probably better than the euro trash that infest Cambodia.
> I have been to Bali several times lately and Kuta, Legian and Sanur were shit I thought. Ugly beaches polluted with sewerage and australian housos. I thought that part of Bali was like an expensive Sihanoukville.
> But one can smoke dope in cambodia.



Yes cambo is only good for cheap dope.

What is your fav island if not cambodia, indo or Thai ?

----------


## justme2017

> Koh Rong and other islands are mostly shit. At the upper end of the Gulf the rubbish gets washed up on the beaches, it never gets flushed away. Visibility is generally poor and fish and corals sparse.
> Read Tripadvisor on various islands and beaches and it is expensive, with rats and flies and midges. Occateul is awful with lots of sewerage, Otres is pretty nice. My so thought it was like being on an island. many cheap bungalows and several really nice expensive hotels. But the Chinese are coming in numbers howvere they are probably better than the euro trash that infest Cambodia.
> I have been to Bali several times lately and Kuta, Legian and Sanur were shit I thought. Ugly beaches polluted with sewerage and australian housos. I thought that part of Bali was like an expensive Sihanoukville.
> But one can smoke dope in cambodia.


You should have went a bit farther and went to one of the Gili islands. They are still a bit like paradise lost but pretty nice. But you can see the building frenzy there. I think in 5 years they aren't going to be worth the trouble of getting to. 

I haven't been able to use the word pristine to describe an island in SE Asia in a long long time.

I would agree there is very little of interest under the water around Koh Rong. The water is nice enough for a dip though.

----------


## thickjoe

I visited Koh Rong 4 years ago at which time it was fairly under developed, a handful of bars that were mostly operated by Russians and some hut type accommodation. Very beautiful place, especially for diving, amazing reefs. The food and drink wasn't too expensive for an island, it was actually decent. I really don't know what it's like now, when I was there they had the hut accommodations, which you had a hut with paper thin wooden screens separating the rooms, and unfortunately for me a big Russian man sleeping next door that snored very loudly. It all depends what you're looking for I guess, I'd like to go back there myself.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> I visited Koh Rong 4 years ago at which time it was fairly under developed, a handful of bars that were mostly operated by Russians and some hut type accommodation. Very beautiful place, especially for diving, amazing reefs. The food and drink wasn't too expensive for an island, it was actually decent. I really don't know what it's like now, when I was there they had the hut accommodations, which you had a hut with paper thin wooden screens separating the rooms, and unfortunately for me a big Russian man sleeping next door that snored very loudly. It all depends what you're looking for I guess, I'd like to go back there myself.




I'm too old for this shxt :-)

I want internet, fridge and aircon (even when I let bungalow window and door opened 24 hours) !

----------


## thickjoe

> Originally Posted by thickjoe
> 
> 
> I visited Koh Rong 4 years ago at which time it was fairly under developed, a handful of bars that were mostly operated by Russians and some hut type accommodation. Very beautiful place, especially for diving, amazing reefs. The food and drink wasn't too expensive for an island, it was actually decent. I really don't know what it's like now, when I was there they had the hut accommodations, which you had a hut with paper thin wooden screens separating the rooms, and unfortunately for me a big Russian man sleeping next door that snored very loudly. It all depends what you're looking for I guess, I'd like to go back there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too old for this shxt :-)
> ...


I don't know what sort of accommodation there is now, it has been awhile! I remember seeing some huge rats crawling through the rooms when I was there and I had to get wasted at the bar so I could actually sleep. Also there was a hole in the roof of the hut directly above my bed, and every night it rained my mattress was getting soaked. Ha ha.

Still Koh Rong is very beautiful place, I would rather go there than Koh Tao and end up getting found at the bottom of a pool, or committing suicide by stabbing myself 12 times in the back...  :smiley laughing:

----------


## crocman

> Originally Posted by thickjoe
> 
> 
> I visited Koh Rong 4 years ago at which time it was fairly under developed, a handful of bars that were mostly operated by Russians and some hut type accommodation. Very beautiful place, especially for diving, amazing reefs. The food and drink wasn't too expensive for an island, it was actually decent. I really don't know what it's like now, when I was there they had the hut accommodations, which you had a hut with paper thin wooden screens separating the rooms, and unfortunately for me a big Russian man sleeping next door that snored very loudly. It all depends what you're looking for I guess, I'd like to go back there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too old for this shxt :-)
> ...


All are freely available on Koh Rong. I can recommend the Sok San beach resort. You won't be disappointed.

----------

